# Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L



## 4MD (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi. I have a 2003, VW, Jetta GL, 2.0L at 75,500 miles. At what mileage should I have the timing belt be replaced? 
Please help.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (4MD)*

can o' worms time!
there is no specific interval for replacement, just to check at 60k and every service thereafter. the problem is though, that you can look at a belt and it'll "look ok".
as a rule of thumb, i reccommend for stock vehicles (those without modifications to the driveline) a replacement interval of 5 years or 80,000 miles. those with modifications to the driveline (camshaft, chips, anything to increase the rpms) should consider a replacement at 4 years or 60,000 miles.
the belt is a rubber item; it's my OPINION that after 5 years, the rubber has worn enough that it is unsafe for the high-stress application.
i have changed my belt at 60k miles and every 60k thereafter, and i have never had an issue relating to the belt at 352,000 miles.
it is also prudent to replace the water pump as well; it is driven off the timing belt and easily accessible at the replacement service. if your water pump fails and releases coolant onto the belt, it may cause premature wear (and plus, you'd have to do the whole damn thing over again!).
i have done this service over 50 times between customer cars, my sister's 2.0 golf, and my car. it's not as hard as it sounds or seems, but attention to detail is key.
good luck!


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (mk4_2.ho)*

I change my timing belt somewhere between 40-60k just for fun because it's so easy.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Another consideration with later 2.0L's, and other VW motors that drive waterpump with TB..is the condition of the WP! We changed the TB on my son-in-law's Y2K Jetta at a bit less than 60K miles...the waterpump impeller crumbled like fall leaves when we pulled the pump outa the housing!





















VW's crummy plastic impeller WP's clearly aren't up for the long haul...change your TB, tensioner, WP..serp belt now! If Wp fails you'll have bigger issues than worrying about changing TB a few 1000 miles too soon! Not worth the risk! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002GLS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (4MD)*

i changed mine when my water pump whent out also i had 140,000 miles







i think the longer you wait the better chance you have of breaking it than you really have problems my 2 cents between 60,000 to 80,000 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (2002GLS)*

They recommend doing it every 60K miles. I changed timing belt on my mkIII first time at 150K miles and it looked like new.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (#nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#nine* »_They recommend doing it every 60K miles. I changed timing belt on my mkIII first time at 150K miles and it looked like new.

Ummm......................yeah follow his schedule...........NOT


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (Robert Roberts)*

Duh, it's not the schedule I stick with and I didn't recommend anyone to wait that long either.








All I said is that on MY car and THAT mileage the belt looked new. I did replace it with a new one, just if you are wondering...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

/thread


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

We've got a '97 and a '98 both 2.slows with over 160,000 each on the original timing belts..


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_We've got a '97 and a '98 both 2.slows with over 160,000 each on the original timing belts..


Good for you. I guess the R32 gets all your time, money and regular maintenance work.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

LOL


----------



## kyleman99 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_We've got a '97 and a '98 both 2.slows with over 160,000 each on the original timing belts..

Ya and my grand father is a 66 year old chain smoker.


----------



## x00001633 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt for Jetta GL 2.0L (4MD)*

i have a 2004 jetta GLS 2.0 ,
factory manual recommends replacing it a 120,000 KM. i did replace mine at that time, right now im at 128,000


----------



## muxpux (Nov 7, 2007)

my 99 2.0 is at 101k and it just started idling rough, and low rpms. rough when shifting, but fine at higher RPM's. is this a timing belt issue? ive had the car for 30k miles and havent had a "major" service yet.
about how much does a shop charge for belt/WP and such service?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_We've got a '97 and a '98 both 2.slows with over 160,000 each on the original timing belts..

...and my '96 tossed its belt at 63K.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (muxpux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muxpux* »_my 99 2.0 is at 101k and it just started idling rough, and low rpms. rough when shifting, but fine at higher RPM's. is this a timing belt issue? ive had the car for 30k miles and havent had a "major" service yet.
about how much does a shop charge for belt/WP and such service?

Sounds like an ignition problem (spark plugs/coilpack/wires). Do you have a cel? Can you get codes?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_
...and my '96 tossed its belt at 63K.

but but but but..... my original water pump lasted 161k in my mk4.
What does that mean you ask?
Absolutely nothing!
I just felt like posting it along with other long term lasting items that should have been changed earlier but didn't due to them still working.


----------

